# Blue Crayfish with eggs.



## mdz3781 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi, 

My blue cray'lobster has had eggs for @ three weeks, I have moved her to a separate nursery tank, she is fine and dandy shaking her eggs regularly and eating various bits n pieces, I am keeping a close eye on her, how long should i leave her with the young ones once they hatch out?
Also what would you reccommend the best food?*c/p*

Thanks for your help.

Mike


----------



## Mac Myers (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm not Cray certified... but As they hatch I'd watch for predation and go from there. My cray females have never eaten their young but I have had sibling predation in smaller tanks with too many babies.

Hope that is some help.


----------



## theemon (Nov 18, 2008)

it usually takes 4 weeks, depending on the temp.


----------

